# A couple more pic's



## gunhills (Aug 5, 2008)

:beer: Just a couple of scenery photo's to give you an idea of the land
I'll take some more photos on mon/tues :wink:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like southern Wisconsin-!! A great state !!


----------

